# Cork tape



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Been looking at mudhole for cork tape. Was trying to figure out how much I need to buy to do one of my surf rods. Its about a 2' section. Any tape better than any other? Any special tricks?
Thanks


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I usually buy the fifty foot roll from Mudhole the 1/16 diameter 

It is enough to do four-five heaver full length butts

I use contact cement at the beginning and end of the wrap to help hold down the cork tape from unraveling as I seldom wrap over the ends

I pull the tape fairly hard when wrapping which seems to elongate it somewhat and when it relaxes on the rod but it makes the seams tight

No special tricks, but the rolls do vary from roll to roll as to color


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Figure 3X the length of the grip you can get shorter kits from Acidrod.com 11ft which willeasily do 3ft of grip.Garboman gave you the good info. Comes in 1/16 th and 1/8 thickness


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys...


----------

